# Fishing Minnows



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Curious if any of you who fish minnows would be willing to share your technique. I would like to give it a try on some of the tigers and splake in the Southern end of the state. Any info would be greatly appreciated. If you prefer to pm it I will keep it to myself. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This is a recent topic about the same thing:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=42389&hilit=minnows

Many people chimed in with their methods. Lots of good info here.


----------

